# Toffee filling question for banoffee pie



## dit (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all, I am making a banoffee pie, and I just boiled 2 cans of sweetened condensed milk for part of the filling. Does anyone know whether I should refrigerate the boiled cans or whether I can leave them at room temperature until I make the pie tomorrow or the next day? ...thanks!


----------



## dit (Dec 3, 2008)

*Banonffie pie part 2*

Here's the recipe if anyone is interested. It's an AWESOME to-diefor dessert. It says you can "leave in your cupboard" but this is from the UK and i don't know if they mean the fridge or not?

*The Original Hungry Monk Banoffi Pie Recipe*​Invented at the Hungry Monk in 1972, Banoffi Pie (originally known as Banoffee Pie), is still as popular today as it was the first time it appeared on the menu. There have been many imitations as far and wide as Russia and the United States; it is even rumored to be Mrs Thatcher's favourite pudding! Below is the original Banoffi Pie recipe as it first appeared in _*'The Deeper Secrets of the Hungry Monk'*_ in 1974.*Banoffi Pie Recipe (to serve 8-10 people)*
*12 ounces uncooked shortcrust pastry*
*1.5 tins condensed milk (13.5 ounces each)*
*1.5 pounds firm bananas*
*375ml of double cream*
*Half a teaspoon powdered instant coffee*
*1 dessertspoon caster sugar*
*A little freshly ground coffee*

*Preparation*
Preheat the oven to gas mark 5 (400F, ). Lightly grease a 10in x 1.5in flan tin. Line this with the pastry thinly rolled out. Prick the base all over with a fork and bake blind until crisp. Allow to cool.
The secret of this delicious pudding lies in the condensed milk.
Immerse the cans _unopened_ in a deep pan of boiling water. Cover and boil for 3 hours making sure that the pan does not boil dry *(*see CAUTION). *
Remove the tin from the water and allow to cool completely before opening. Inside you will find the soft toffee filling.

*Method*
Whip the cream with the instant coffee and sugar until thick and smooth. Now spread the toffee over the base of the flan. Peel and halve the bananas lenghtways and lay them on the toffee. Finally spoon or pipe on the cream and lightly sprinkle over the freshly ground coffee.

**CAUTION* 
It is absolutely vital to top up the pan of boiling water frequently during the cooking of the cans. 3 hours is a long time and if they are allowed to boil dry the cans will explode causing a grave risk to life, limb and kitchen ceilings.

*Hint *- Banoffi is a marvellous "emergency" pudding once you have the toffee mixture in your store cupboard. We therefore suggest that you boil several cans at the same time as they keep unopened indefinitely.


----------



## miniman (Dec 3, 2008)

As the tins are unopened, you do not need to store them in the fridge.


----------



## dit (Dec 3, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you sir!


----------

